# how much boost on oem intake?



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

So looking into setting up a turbo system on a 528i... only thing i cannot really find or figure out without buying a used intake and pressurizing it until it explodes. what is the max psi that these manifold will handle or known to handle so i dont over exert, and what other options do i have as far as an aftermarket plenum, and or will this be something i have to have made or make if oem intake wont handle more then say 30psi on turbo setup?


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

What year? BTW no one except for me lurks around the FI forums.. So you might be out of luck.


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

Ive noticed that this end of the forum is really incomplete and or very dead, and its a 99 528i i have a bunch of questions about this motor that really isnt defined in most of the searches as well if you would be interested in giving me a rundown.

For instance i know the 99 has the dual vanos but do they call it the m52 or m52tub28 or is this the same thing. And does the e36 turbo manifold bolt up to the m52 same head?
And cams i understand you can swap cams with some aftermarket but you have to take the vanos gears from the original cams correct?
And would this even be worth it under a boosted car. 
Ive read a few of your other post so id figured ide ask you since you popped in on my thread.

Everything else i pretty much have figured out just going to take some time piecing together my set up as im not going with any particular kit


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

The M52TUB28 is a type of M52. If the mani is for that M52 (and most likely other M52's). Yes, you can get cams and I'd believe if you told me that the VANOS gears are re-used. Cams are a major improvement for FI cars. It may not be direct, but the beefier cam you use, the more boost your engine will take. The main thing with VANOS cams is that ECU's don't like them. You could get them to work, but it's very advanced, I wouldn't do it. Besides most cams don't continue to use VANOS, so you'd have to perform a VANOS delete. A VANOS delete is difficult enough that you may as well buy a non-VANOS M50.


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

Whats a good ecu for this thing that is dyno tunable im at my tuners shop right now and having trouble putting a list together for this build... vanos delete i will have to look intk this


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks like you found an MS3, that's what I would recommend. By chance, have you chosen a turbo yet?


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah im waiting on a quote from comp im really liking there oil-less turbo, its liquid cooled but no need for oil or drain 
So i wont have to drill the drain into the oil pan...or i was going with a gtx from garrett


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

What's your power goals?


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm going for around 450 looking at 1000cc injectors from fiveomotorsports... how easy was it for you to wire up the megasquirt..all I've worked with has been apex I and they are usually plug and play... the ms3 says it's compatable with dual vanos so I am really interested in this route and for the price it's almost unbeatable


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Rancid SD said:


> I'm going for around 450 looking at 1000cc injectors from fiveomotorsports... how easy was it for you to wire up the megasquirt..all I've worked with has been apex I and they are usually plug and play... the ms3 says it's compatable with dual vanos so I am really interested in this route and for the price it's almost unbeatable


The ECU I want is a MSPNP G2, no wiring for me.  The dual VANOS capability is half in the ECU and half in the tuner, though, so be careful. I hear the BW EFR 6758 is a great turbo for that range, the downside being price. A GT28RS is enough for me, though, I'm after the early spool. Post up a parts list thread, let's see what you are planning to use.

EDIT: BTW, why oil-less? It's a somewhat easy step and oil/water cooled are the best IMO. They keep cooler which results in cooler under-hood temps and more turbo reliability. It also helps spread the heat strain between the separate cooling systems (oil/water).


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah looked at that a few bw turbos but the gtx2871 from Garrett would work as well I had the gt35 on one of my rx7s and was real happy with it
Looking into the comp TRIPLEX CERAMIC Oil-Less Turbocharger these things have come a long way over the years and spool is supposed to get faster and earlier after break in service ever 50k doesn't sound bad as long as the price isn't what I think it's going to be... I've searched and come up with numbers all over the spectrum for prices from 800-3000 if it's going to be that high I might go Garrett or bw looking In That 1500 price range


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

So list is getting really depressing but I've done this a few times to know it doesn't all come in one day so...
The list
Bavarian Autosport hpi cop 450.00
Spec ops motorsports custom turbo exhaust manifold with waste gate 600.00 
Turbo Garrett, or Borger Warner, or Comp 1200.00-1300.00
Ms3 650.00
1000cc injectors fiveomotorsports 600.00
Fuel pump, regulator, lines?...still looking
AEM wideband o2 180.00

dr. vanos dual vanos replacement 400.00 before core

Misc. 500.00

Good thing I only paid 1500 for the car lol I'll have less in this thing than most have in just purchasing lol

.


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks good, I think you will do well, as this is not your first turbo build. That specific BW is supposed to have wicked spool for it's flow. Just imagine, when this thing is built (w/ 2-step of course) the launch would be great, the turbo being so balanced.


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

I do like the Borgwarner I'll have to run over the numbers again


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

Forgot to mention the .140 head gasket 
Intercooler system is an old apex system from one of my rx7s


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Fat frontmount?


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

Actually I've been looking into the bmw style intercooler or the greddy replacement ic for the 93 rx7 I was mistaken in my earlier post...it's not an apexi it's a greddy, came on my 94 rx7 when I got it, it was old and pretty weathered as the rx7 was a barn find but everything ran great.
The intercooler is a smaller 5x12x15 and v mount I'm sure I can rig it up somewhere once I do clutch fan delete. Or the alternative is the moshimoto bmw upgraded ic black, and will mount lower and center


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

If you ever consider water/air (You seem to want something smaller), I would look at frozenboost.com, (even if air/air) they have amazing prices and great products. A great advantage to water/air other than the size is that in more fancy conditions, they can be routed into the coolant loop, increasing the coolant capacity. If air/air, I might consider a Type 11 from their site.


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

I have actually and am still considering since this is more efficient and about 400 cheaper than moshimoto upgrade.
I got on rx7club classifieds and found a full kit for 500


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

FML, typed out a lengthy response, then exited out hours ago. Long story short, check that site. They have insane quality/bang for buck. I bet you could piece together a whole air/water kit for like $250.


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

I actually like this idea ive looked into this before and never did it just because the cost was to high back when but your right i could piece something together save a little room and keep things a little cooler


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

I would try it, except my power levels don't really make it necessary....


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

So hey can you take a pic of your wiring on your ms amd list what is hooked up to it also are you running air conditioner as well... I would lime to keep this as it is afterall a luxry car so to speak ha!


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Again, I haven't built my bimmer yet, just assisted with many turbo builds for other cars, and did my research for mine. The ECU is a plug and play that I will use. AC is an option for MS ECU's, I believe it's in one of the drop-down menu's. Other wise, for more basic tunes, I've seen people just raise their idle slightly higher than AC-deleted cars (for a non-daily obviously). There's actually a surprising amount of videos on YouTube of people tuning their MS2's... They help quite a bit just to watch and clear up confusion.


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

So watched a few more of Aaron Cakes videos of is cosmo build, i used a lot of his videos to help with rebuilds for my rx7 and he used the ms3 pro.
i like the options for this ecu problem is with quality and ease of use comes a price looking at 1400 or better with the harness, i might have to hold off on some of this stuff to really figure what i want as with a build like this you have so many options since nothing is really defined for the specific car 
Going to start with the simple stuff first wednesday ill be ordering the coil over pack the vanos and doing the clutch fan delete next weekend if parts are in by then... ill get some pics of the process up so others can use this for reference later


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

So watched a few more of Aaron Cakes videos of is cosmo build, i used a lot of his videos to help with rebuilds for my rx7 and he used the ms3 pro.
i like the options for this ecu problem is with quality and ease of use comes a price looking at 1400 or better with the harness, i might have to hold off on some of this stuff to really figure what i want as with a build like this you have so many options since nothing is really defined for the specific car 
Going to start with the simple stuff first wednesday ill be ordering the coil over pack the vanos and doing the clutch fan delete next weekend if parts are in by then... ill get some pics of the process up so others can use this for reference later


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

OK, sounds great. Start a new thread for the build, I'll definitely watch.


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Do you do your own fabrication?


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

I do all the moc up but i will have someone else do the manifold for this one its a little to complicated with having to get runners as equal to length as possible to keep balance from all cylinders for boost that and the space a bit tight


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Rancid SD said:


> I do all the moc up but i will have someone else do the manifold for this one its a little to complicated with having to get runners as equal to length as possible to keep balance from all cylinders for boost that and the space a bit tight


Oh, you see, I love Fab... I glanced at Aaron Cakes and it's like fabrication PR0N... :rofl: Are you gonna do anything else on this car? I'll be doing every bit of welding, etc on my car. :thumbup:


----------



## Rancid SD (Nov 26, 2014)

I sold my welder about a year ago so no welding for me unless i find another but yeah i think im going with an m5 type body after a while other than that sleeper all the way


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice. Well, I'll be watching these forums.


----------

